
Ralph Nader says SEC should look into trading in Tesla - tempsy
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/05/ralph-nader-says-sec-should-look-into-trading-in-tesla-based-on-the-stocks-recent-spike-higher.html
======
XargonEnder
I'm such a big Elon Musk fanboy that it pleases me to no end that the short
strategy is failing. We need heroes of industry who engineer the things they
think are important for society. I hope they can get their production ramped
up to justify my optimism.

